# Canadian Nationals 2014



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2014)

Dorian Hamilton: Road to the CBBF Nationals: Episode #1 9 months out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

Dorian Hamilton: Road to the CBBF Nationals: Episode #2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

Dorian Hamilton: Road to the CBBF Nationals: Episode #3


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2014)

Dorian Hamilton: Road to the CBBF Nationals: Episode #4


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2014)

Dorian Hamilton: Road to the CBBF Nationals: Ep 5


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2014)

Dorian Hamilton: Road to the CBBF Nationals: Ep 6


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2014)

Carl Cheung 9 weeks out @ 208lbs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2014)

Frank McGrath, Dorian Hamilton and Fouad Abiad have set up a training camp that will run throughout Ontario. They will be traveling to gyms around the province looking for guys/girls interested in learning and getting better! Here is a montage of the first outing.

RAW IRON EXPERIENCE #1


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2014)

Dorian Hamilton 5.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2014)

Mike Zylstra 7 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2014)

Tony Searle Hamstrings every other night.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

Dana Baker 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2014)

Ben Pakulski trains John Aiello's chest 6 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2014)

Ben Pakulski Teaches Chest Training for Hypertrophy with John - Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2014)

Tony Searle 2 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2014)

Ben Pakulski Trains To Build a Massive Chest with John - Part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2014)

IFBB Pro Ben Pakulski Brutal Chest Finisher with John - Part 4


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2014)

Mahmood Al Durrah as of 3 days ago. Unfortunately he announced that he has fallen ill with gastritis.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2014)

Dorian Vid #1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2014)

Tony Searle 1 week out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2014)

Dana Baker 6 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2014)

Johnny Doull trains delts 8 weeks out with Ron Partlow


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2014)

Jerome Bravo Superheavy Class and Overall Winner


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2014)

Dorian Hamilton Post CBBF Nationals update


----------

